
Why we should make it happen in Europe - sharpshoot
http://sharpshoot.blogspot.com/2007/05/why-we-should-make-it-happen-in-europe.html
======
Tichy
For completeness sake perhaps it should be mentioned that those guys don't
have a very good reputation. Mostly because Jamba was making money by ripping
of kids. Then there are rumors that their numbers were seriously inflated when
they sold Alando, but I don't know if that rumor only got started because
people are envious and spiteful because of Jamba.

Overall I guess it is better than not having started a company, but I could
think of "better" entrepreneurs to look up to.

~~~
danw
From what I hear nobody has aggressivly sold ringtones in the US market, like
Jamba did in the UK. Could someone in the US confirm this for me please?

Based on rising SMS usage in the US, now would be the perfect chance to clone
Jamba for the US market.

~~~
kingnothing
I'm not familiar with Jamba, but it's hard for me to watch an hour of TV at
night without seeing at a handful of advertisements to buy ringtones or
wallpapers for a few dollars, plus a connection fee and monthly recurring fee,
conveniently mentioned in small text.

~~~
kyro
Yeah. However, I don't think one should be discouraged to start a ringtone
service just because there are all these commercials floating around. In my
opinion, and in many others', most of these commercials come across as
_incredibly_ cheesy and one can tell from the first 3 opening seconds that
amidst the cheesiness lies a huge scam.

I'd say the only company who has tried to pull this off and come across as
legit is MTV.

I don't like cheese.

